# Door Dash Merchant Demands ID



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

Has anyone else had a merchant demand ID, recording personal information on their copy of the order? I say they have no right to our full name and driver's license number. I still have the slip where I tried blacking out my middle and last name (but not my DL number in his handwriting). Dude said keep it, we'll just cancel the order. Called Door Dash and garbled name called the guy, and then told me merchant said other Dashers were giving the info and would affect my completion date. Got other orders right away though and still pissed!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

d'Uber said:


> Has anyone else had a merchant demand ID, recording personal information on their copy of the order? I say they have no right to our full name and driver's license number. I still have the slip where I tried blacking out my middle and last name (but not my DL number in his handwriting). Dude said keep it, we'll just cancel the order. Called Door Dash and garbled name called the guy, and then told me merchant said other Dashers were giving the info and would affect my completion date. Got other orders right away though and still pissed!


Door Dash Homeland Security !

Please submit D.N.A. sample to earn $3.50 !


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

d'Uber said:


> Has anyone else had a merchant demand ID, recording personal information on their copy of the order? I say they have no right to our full name and driver's license number. I still have the slip where I tried blacking out my middle and last name (but not my DL number in his handwriting). Dude said keep it, we'll just cancel the order. Called Door Dash and garbled name called the guy, and then told me merchant said other Dashers were giving the info and would affect my completion date. Got other orders right away though and still pissed!


" _I say they have no right to our full name and driver's license number."_
File a complaint with your local Distrct Attorney's Office,
and next time call 911 onsite, let law enforcement intervene for U.

?No One Screws with DASHERS ✊
https://www.wmtw.com/article/caught...p-milkshake-before-handing-it-to-boy/26981085


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Never had any restaurant ask me for ID. Most don't even ask for my name, just the name of the customer.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Door Dash Homeland Security !
> 
> Please submit D.N.A. samle to earn $3.50 !


Actually, was going to be $13.50. It was the principle. Order I got right after was about the same.



reg barclay said:


> Never had any restaurant ask me for ID. Most don't even ask for my name, just the name of the customer.


Was a liquor store (of course).


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

d'Uber said:


> Actually, was going to be $13.50. It was the principle. Order I got right after was about the same.
> 
> 
> Was a liquor store (of course).


All liquor store orders here check ids. They just check, don't writes anything down though.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

d'Uber said:


> Was a liquor store (of course).


Never had a liquor store delivery request at all. Maybe it's not in every region or something.

Anyway, alcohol sales are pretty strict these days. So not surprising. I was still getting asked for ID into my mid 30's.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

d'Uber said:


> Has anyone else had a merchant demand ID, recording personal information on their copy of the order? I say they have no right to our full name and driver's license number. I still have the slip where I tried blacking out my middle and last name (but not my DL number in his handwriting). Dude said keep it, we'll just cancel the order. Called Door Dash and garbled name called the guy, and then told me merchant said other Dashers were giving the info and would affect my completion date. Got other orders right away though and still pissed!


DD is no better than Uber and Lyft.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

d'Uber said:


> Has anyone else had a merchant demand ID, recording personal information on their copy of the order? I say they have no right to our full name and driver's license number. I still have the slip where I tried blacking out my middle and last name (but not my DL number in his handwriting). Dude said keep it, we'll just cancel the order. Called Door Dash and garbled name called the guy, and then told me merchant said other Dashers were giving the info and would affect my completion date. Got other orders right away though and still pissed!


One particular location for a certain chain restaurant always wants to see my app and my hotbag. They then ask for my name and have gone so far as to note what color shirt and pants I'm wearing.

I have never had anybody copy my ID. If delivering alcohol I would expect them to ask for ID.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

MHR said:


> One particular location for a certain chain restaurant always wants to see my app and my hotbag. They then ask for my name and have gone so far as to note what color shirt and pants I'm wearing.
> 
> I have never had anybody copy my ID. If delivering alcohol I would expect them to ask for ID.


Remember, yours is not to question why, just do and die. Welcome to the gig economy.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i would of canceled the order as well . unless its for liquor i can see they need to check the id.
my luck its a killer that goes after dd workers . you show your phone all you need if they want a id for food there is something fishy going on. a psycho knows where you live the world is crazy today im sure the person was just nuts want wanted to make sure your id matched the order info .


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> i would of canceled the order as well . unless its for liquor i can see they need to check the id.
> my luck its a killer that goes after dd workers . you show your phone all you need if they want a id for food there is something fishy going on. a psycho knows where you live the world is crazy today im sure the person was just nuts want wanted to make sure your id matched the order info .


Shhhh, don't let my secret out ?


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

d'Uber said:


> Has anyone else had a merchant demand ID, recording personal information on their copy of the order? I say they have no right to our full name and driver's license number. I still have the slip where I tried blacking out my middle and last name (but not my DL number in his handwriting). Dude said keep it, we'll just cancel the order. Called Door Dash and garbled name called the guy, and then told me merchant said other Dashers were giving the info and would affect my completion date. Got other orders right away though and still pissed!


I would have politely asked for his id, then waited forhim to produce it, if he refused I would have asked why. Then whatever bullshit reason he gave is the same one I would have given him for not producing my id. OR he would have gotten a very polite GFY...



MHR said:


> One particular location for a certain chain restaurant always wants to see my app and my hotbag. They then ask for my name and have gone so far as to note what color shirt and pants I'm wearing.
> 
> I have never had anybody copy my ID. If delivering alcohol I would expect them to ask for ID.


No problem showing the app, my hotbag is in the car, if you want to see it you can walk out with me, if not cancel the damn order.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

my hot bags . what hot bags ? who cares ? your telling me the food wont be hot after i drive 7 to 10 minutes


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Luckily I have never had a store ask me about my hot bag. I am sure it would not be good. Now, I will say that I put the food in the hot bag as soon as I get in the car, but I am not carrying it into the store.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

Sodium101 said:


> All liquor store orders here check ids. They just check, don't writes anything down though.


They were asking for the information as if Door Dashers are likely to steal, as we must be lowlifes if we're doing this and not selling booze like the upstanding citizen he seems to think he is. I wish a lawyer would read this and weigh in.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

You guys get booze orders???? I have never gotten one of those. Is just in certain areas?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Most of these requests of drivers come about by places getting scammed by people looking for free food. After a place gets scammed and starts losing too much money they do things to try and prevent that, even if the idea seems stupid to us.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

Door Dash will deactivate any Dasher who doesn't deliver but instead takes the food (or in this case, alcohol) for themselves. Merchants do not have the right to demand our personal information, and I bet this issue will become more widely discussed as more Dashers realize this is an invasion of privacy.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

part-timer said:


> You guys get booze orders???? I have never gotten one of those. Is just in certain areas?


Liquor stores are on the platform. They have tablets. You also have to check the customers ID upon arrival. There is a scanning that takes place.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Most of these requests of drivers come about by places getting scammed by people looking for free food. After a place gets scammed and starts losing too much money they do things to try and prevent that, even if the idea seems stupid to us.


What did they expect? Just sitting bags of food on a shelf so any momo can walk in and grab anything they want. All you have to do is have phone in your hand and look like you belong...

Poor planning on their part does not give them the right to invade my privacy.


----------

